# Hills: Do they make those around here?



## ewillia7 (Jun 3, 2005)

I am from Morgantown, West Virginia and I need to find some hills/climbs to ride. I am new to the area, just moved here in June. I don't mind driving a couple of hours on the weekends but would really like to find some that I can ride during the week, something like an hour drive. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ewillia7 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Alittle more information*



ewillia7 said:


> I am from Morgantown, West Virginia and I need to find some hills/climbs to ride. I am new to the area, just moved here in June. I don't mind driving a couple of hours on the weekends but would really like to find some that I can ride during the week, something like an hour drive.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.



Well I feel really dumb. I just moved to the Northern VA area (Herndon). I am not finding very many climbs. I have ridden mostly on the bike paths in Northern VA and DC. However, I am looking to find a few climbs to get me into better shape and b/c I like the suffering I guess. 

Thanks


----------



## frankgrimes (May 4, 2005)

i went to school at WVU. those are big hills. i went from riding my mtb every day in maine to barely ever riding once I moved to mo'town.
you can find good hills if you go south to the blue ridge parkway or skyline drive in shenandoah. both are long and rarely flat. you can get there on 66. it will take about an hour from herndon.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

ewillia7 said:


> Well I feel really dumb. I just moved to the Northern VA area (Herndon). I am not finding very many climbs. I have ridden mostly on the bike paths in Northern VA and DC. However, I am looking to find a few climbs to get me into better shape and b/c I like the suffering I guess.
> 
> Thanks



I do hill repeats in Arlington, VA.. 

about 140 ft of climbing, not sure on grade. 1 is pretty steep, and they are
pretty tough.

I get about 9-10 repeats before I crack. (hard gear 52x16?, med gear 52x23?, granny (spin >90), repeat).

Then I head out on Mt Veron, Custis, WO&D for some mileage.


Reston Century is this weekend ( http://www.restonbikeclub.org ?)


----------



## ewillia7 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Thanks for the advice*



bas said:


> I do hill repeats in Arlington, VA..
> 
> about 140 ft of climbing, not sure on grade. 1 is pretty steep, and they are
> pretty tough.
> ...



Bas,

I am going to do the Reston Century this weekend. This will be my first one and I am not sure that I am ready, it has come to the point that I am tried of worrying about it. I am going to just have to get out there and see what it/I'm all about. 

Have you done the century before and maybe offer some advice to where the route is or how much climbing there is.

I am going to get a topographical map of Arlington and surrounding area to find some climbing repeats I guess. It is funny I never thought about doing hill repeats. Guess that was just to obvious and went over my head. I really appreciate that idea.

FrankGrimes,

I miss some of my rides in and around morgantown. I have never been to maine, and would have thought that it would be very similiar to WV. 

Thanks


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

I did my first 2 last year.. Lake Noxamixon in PA, and then the following week was
the Reston Century.

Advice: I don't remember how much climbing there was - but it always felt like it was
uphill.. if your head starts tingling from the heat - pull over, take a break, poor water
on your head and cool off. I remember my butt was pretty sore after this event..bumpy 
roads??..

Anyways, I was wasted, and just barely getting myself back at the end..then it
becomes mind over pain.. just remember to keep pushing the pedals..

s. 31st street is pretty tough 
http://terraserver.microsoft.com/im...on,+VA+22206&ALon=-77.0947631&ALat=38.8355950
the left hand side of s.abingdon street (where it starts) is probably
the steepest.

I also have done 
http://terraserver.microsoft.com/im...on,+VA+22206&ALon=-77.0947631&ALat=38.8355950
downhill on park fairfax, left onto gunston, and left onto martha custis (short but tough)

also about 140 ft but longer, make a right onto gunston and loop with valley drive




ewillia7 said:


> Bas,
> 
> I am going to do the Reston Century this weekend. This will be my first one and I am not sure that I am ready, it has come to the point that I am tried of worrying about it. I am going to just have to get out there and see what it/I'm all about.
> 
> ...


----------



## frankgrimes (May 4, 2005)

*that's my neighborhood*

i think the hill on S 28th st from Wakefield to S Abingdon is the worst one in the neighborhood. It's pretty short, but it gets steeper as you climb. you could do a nice loop of hills in fairlington if you put togethet those 3 hills.
you can. i won't be doing it anytime soon.
i've thougth about doing the reston century. i've done a century on my own on my MTB. i think a century is easier on the MTB b/c it's slow and I take my time. I just got my road bike last week and i have a hard time going slow. It's only a double and i'm missing the low gearing of my MTB.
group rides that i've done on motorcycles and MTBs get a pack mentality and everyone tries to race even though it's only a "ride" i'm not sure i could keep that up for 100 miles.


----------



## ewillia7 (Jun 3, 2005)

*mind over matter*

Bas,

I am in the military (West Virginia National Guard) and one of our favorite sayings is if you don't mind it don't matter. Thats the theory I use for cycling, however I just can't get enough cycling in the day with work and commuting. I am an auditor and don't have a set place to work DC, VA, MD, and the trips out of town. I have thought about commuting, but it doesn't seem possible with all the stuff we take to clients. Oh well, I will pay my dues and someday I will commute to work. 

But I really appreciate the repeats thought, I am going to use it next week after the century. I am really stoked about it. However, I sweat more than most people on a 42 mile ride (time 2hrs 17 minutes and I think I was at an 80% effort) tonight I consumed 70 ounces of H2O and 24 of a gatorade mixed with H2O.
Should I think about taking my camelback with me on the ride or is that not the thing to do. Right now I am 80% sure I should take it. I don't want to stop I can get enough food to last for 60 or 70 miles in my jersey pockets and camelback.

Some other information on me my longest ride is 93 miles on August 6, 2005. I am 5'11" and weigh from 211 to 205 depending on my level of activity. My body is pretty good at suffering and it seems to get better as the pain increases (don't know why).

Thanks for any help/advice you can offer!

Frank,

Have you found any mountain biking in this area or is it a dead spot? I have heard that there is a skate rink in Reston and it is the start of some good mountian biking trails. I have not ridden them, so that is just what LBS recommended.

Good Luck,


----------



## frankgrimes (May 4, 2005)

ewillia7 said:


> Have you found any mountain biking in this area or is it a dead spot? I have heard that there is a skate rink in Reston and it is the start of some good mountian biking trails. I have not ridden them, so that is just what LBS recommended.


The trail by the ice rink is off michael faraday drive off sunset hills rd. it's called difficult run. it's a pretty good time but it doesn't drain well at all. avoid it if it's rained in the past couple of days. there are some fast smooth sections and some very short steep hills. you can take it all the way to the potomac, about 12 miles one way.
the best moutainbiking that i've found is at gambril state park. it's just past frederick, md. you can find directions at www.mtbr.com. it's a lot like the trails i rode near mo'town where the uphills make my cry for my momma and the downhills are fast, flow well and tons of fun.
there are also sections of rock gardens that i'm not nearly good enough to ride. definitely check it out.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey ewillia7

How did you do?

I was up at 7 am.. saw the weather report on weather.com and was putzing around 
not wanting to go..(few rain showers until 1 pm?, isolated storms from 4-9?).. Then
right before 9 am they changed it to mostly cloudy all day.. So I decided to 
go for a ride and stopped off over the RTC at 10:15.. they let me sign up for the 100
mile ride.. hehe.. I finished that part at 7:15, and didn't get home until 8:45 pm..

140 miles... my legs cramped a few times (and I had to be really gentle while
drinking more stuff).. had some serious bloating from something that
finally passed ( I was just about ready to keel over on my bike ).. A 15 minute 
port-a-jon stop helped solve the gastrointestinal issue).. 

Finished up with the 3 brother guys.. They had started 9:30ish?.. 

There was alot of solo riding for me.. there were 2 girls who talked nothing about
shopping after their 50 mile ride.. haha.. and some girl katie who chatted me
with on my final trip home.. 

avs was like 15.2, a little over 9 hours?.. NOt sure if and when I'll be able to fall asleep..
my skin still feels warm.. I can feel the heat radiating off me 2 hours later...

I felt no shame in using the triple today.. the even didn't feel hilly though.. the
roads are a little too bumpy in place - but at least my rear end feels better than
last year. I kept standing more when going down hill on the bumps..
I do think the roads were worse this year - although that new pavement in sections
was very welcoming.

I don't think I'm going to try for 200 miles this year.. I lose alot of time some where..
(or I am just really that slow?)..





ewillia7 said:


> Bas,
> 
> I am going to do the Reston Century this weekend. This will be my first one and I am not sure that I am ready, it has come to the point that I am tried of worrying about it. I am going to just have to get out there and see what it/I'm all about.


----------



## ewillia7 (Jun 3, 2005)

*I finished it and I feel pretty darn good about it.*

I started about between 7:30 or 7:45 I did the hilly route of the 100 miles. If I didn't do the hardest one I knew I couldn't live with myself for taking the easy route. My time on the bike was 6 hours and 31 minutes for 106 miles. My HR monitor said that total time was 7 hours and 13 minutes. I don't know if that is good or bad. I am just glad I finished it and felt strong through most of the ride.  

Here are a couple of funny things first, my HR said that my Max HR was 231 ( I think I would be dead if it hit that, must have picked up someone elses and mine at a rest stop). I was at a rest stop and walking towards the food and drinks. I smell smoke I am like noway someone is smoking here, but this guy was in his 60's taking a smoke break from the 100 miles. I just had to laugh at that one, reminds of a guy that rode the TDF a few years ago I read about smoking a couple of packs a day. All in all that was one of most enjoyable days of my life. 

I also had a problem with leg cramping on one of the steep climbs before rest stop #4 and then at the end of the ride. But I think that I didn't drink as much towards the end as I should have. 

I rode with a group that did the metic century and after we took our seperate ways I did find couple of guys to ride with. I did alot of solo riding too. It just seemed that some were way to fast for me to keep up with or some were just to slow. I must be in the middle somewhere. Yeah I finished around 3pm and I got home about 4 for a 30 to 45 minute nap. But that didn't work out to well. Last night I couldn't go to sleep until after 12:45 or so the skin still hot and my body was just giving off alot of heat for some reason.

This morning the only real problem is a sore lower back but after some movement, it doesn't bother me. By the way do you use chamois cream or anything? I didn't use anything but didn't seem to need it just wondered if I am missing anything or not.  

I am super glad I took the camelbak, I drank 3 of those darn things and 3 water bottles of gatorade. 

Do you know of the next long ride like this in our area? I am really stoked to do another, and wish I could have one to do every weekend, Man that was a blast and the people I rode and met were really cool guys/gals.

I am glad you got out and did it! I found some hills to train on with the repeats that should be some fun.


----------



## SFG (Jun 16, 2004)

*Next Ride: The Cheat Mountain Challenge*

Hi Brian, Hi ewillia7:

If you want to test your climbing legs check out the Cheat Mountain Challenge at Snowshoe on the 25th of Sept. I've signed up. They claim it's 15K of climbing. I'm looking forward to the challenge but I am also dreding it. 

I live in Charlottesville now but used to live in Reston and have done the Reston Century many times. Plus I ride on those, or I used to ride on those roads all the time. Nothing prepared me for what I experience yesterday:

The Blue Ridge Extreme - blueridgextreme.com

Hole sh!t. I have never hurt so bad in my life. Stumptown road hurts but it's only a mile long. Imagine Stumptown's steepest part times three. I'm glad I did it but ouch. 

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey Sean - had the blue ridge on my radar - but didn't feel like driving down early
in the morning or staying the night.. getting up early has been difficult lately 

Also Lake Noxamixon in PA was on the radar - but then again the drive wasn't
too appealing..




SFG said:


> Hi Brian, Hi ewillia7:
> 
> If you want to test your climbing legs check out the Cheat Mountain Challenge at Snowshoe on the 25th of Sept. I've signed up. They claim it's 15K of climbing. I'm looking forward to the challenge but I am also dreding it.
> 
> ...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

frankgrimes said:


> i think the hill on S 28th st from Wakefield to S Abingdon is the worst one in the neighborhood. It's pretty short, but it gets steeper as you climb. you could do a nice loop of hills in fairlington if you put togethet those 3 hills.
> you can. i won't be doing it anytime soon.
> i've thougth about doing the reston century. i've done a century on my own on my MTB. i think a century is easier on the MTB b/c it's slow and I take my time. I just got my road bike last week and i have a hard time going slow. It's only a double and i'm missing the low gearing of my MTB.
> group rides that i've done on motorcycles and MTBs get a pack mentality and everyone tries to race even though it's only a "ride" i'm not sure i could keep that up for 100 miles.


Yes the 28th street is the worst for me 
31st is easier than 28th..


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't know what got into me tonight, but I crushed the hell out of S. 31st street tonight.

Did my hill repeats (9x) on the 140 ft climb on the other side of quaker lane - that was 10
miles, hit the mt vernon trail out to rosyln and back, and crushed s. 31st street 
at mile 25...

My heart rate was 180-187 for over 1 minute. I powered up and over and through the hill to
abingdon.. I was feeling good all night. Must of been the claritin-d and cytomax w/ herbal lift 




frankgrimes said:


> i think the hill on S 28th st from Wakefield to S Abingdon is the worst one in the neighborhood. It's pretty short, but it gets steeper as you climb. you could do a nice loop of hills in fairlington if you put togethet those 3 hills.
> you can. i won't be doing it anytime soon.
> i've thougth about doing the reston century. i've done a century on my own on my MTB. i think a century is easier on the MTB b/c it's slow and I take my time. I just got my road bike last week and i have a hard time going slow. It's only a double and i'm missing the low gearing of my MTB.
> group rides that i've done on motorcycles and MTBs get a pack mentality and everyone tries to race even though it's only a "ride" i'm not sure i could keep that up for 100 miles.


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Reston bike club*

Check out Reston bike club. They are a great group of people who ride Tuesdays, Thursdays, and weekends. And yes they do do hills.
www.restonbikeclub.org


----------



## ewillia7 (Jun 3, 2005)

*IIt is a good club.*

I have ridden with them once and they did some hills. I travel VA, DC, and MD areas alot with my job. And haven't been able to make the weekday rides due to driving times. I am just trying to find out some good routes to ride and get to know the area better. The club helped me find a couple of good rides, but I haven't been able to take full advantage of them yet. 

thanks for the tip. If you have any routes that are good, I am all ears!

ewillia7


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

If you are out in Maryland, there are some decent hills by the Montgomery/Frederick county line. Surgarloaf "Mountain" is there. There is a road about a mile long to some viewing areas close to the top. The roads around the mountains have some pretty bigs hills as well. I know you said Virginia and D.C. but you also said you were in Maryland a lot.


----------



## ssif21 (Sep 23, 2005)

ewillia7 said:


> Well I feel really dumb. I just moved to the Northern VA area (Herndon). I am not finding very many climbs. I have ridden mostly on the bike paths in Northern VA and DC. However, I am looking to find a few climbs to get me into better shape and b/c I like the suffering I guess.
> 
> Thanks


Have you thought about going to Thurmont, MD and climbing into the Catoctins? It would be about an hour drive (assuming you don't go in rush hour). Beltway to 270 toward Frederick, in Frederick 270 becomes 15 north toward Gettyburg. Thurmont is about 12 miles north of Frederick. If you go up there and start seeing guys with sunglasses and wires in their ears, you've stumbled on to Camp David.


----------

